# Switching out MacBook Pro's Hard Drive.



## Moptop (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey,
I've seen tutorials online on how to switch out my Macbook Pro's hard drive for  different (Usually Larger) ones. So I'm wondering if this drive would work in my 15" macbook pro (Bought in June) - 

http://www.cdw.com/shop/products/specs.aspx?EDC=1567006

I'm quite sure it will fit, but will it work? (Reformatting is no problem).

Also on a side note, I have an enclosure for 3.5" SATA drives, but if I hooked my 2.5" SATA drive to the plugs in it, would it work?

Thanks!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 6, 2008)

I believe your MacBook Pro requires 2.5" SATA drives that are no taller than 9.5mm in height.  That drive is 0.4 inches high, which translates to 10.16mm, which is taller than what your notebook will take I believe.  Someone else please confirm?

Also, no, you can't hook your 2.5" SATA drive up to a 3.5" SATA enclosure since the SATA connections on the drives are physically different.


----------



## Moptop (Oct 6, 2008)

How big is the standard Macbook hard drives? If I'm right in thinking 9.5mm, I think the 10.1mm drive will fit, I can pinch the case and feel at least 1.5mm of free space...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 6, 2008)

The 15" MacBook Pro only accepts hard drives that are 9.5mm in height.  The 17" MacBook Pro is the only Apple laptop that will accept the larger 12mm drives.

It would be taking a big risk trying to shoehorn a taller drive into your 15" MacBook Pro, as I don't think it will fit if the hard drive is taller than 9.5mm.

Also, be aware that swapping a hard drive on a MacBook Pro is _serious_ business, and that it is time-consuming and complicated in the sense that you have to disassemble a lot of parts and deal with a lot of very tiny, differently-sized screws that require special screwdrivers (they're not standard phillips- and flat-head screwdrivers).


----------



## jbarley (Oct 6, 2008)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> Also, no, you can't hook your 2.5" SATA drive up to a 3.5" SATA enclosure since the SATA connections on the drives are physically different.


I routinely do this with a 2.5" drive for backup purposes, my drive connections on the 3.5" and 2.5" are the exact same.
Attached pictures show first the 3.5" then my 2.5", notice the common connector.

jb.


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes, I also can confirm that 2.5 and 3.5-inch drives have identical SATA connectors. The only situation that you might find, is too much room in a 3.5 case for a 2.5 drive.  But, the connectors are exactly the same for SATA drives.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 6, 2008)

Ooh, strange... I must have an either old or oddball 3.5" SATA drive here, as it uses the old MOLEX power connector and a thin SATA cable.

My bad, yo!


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 6, 2008)

Also watch a video of MacBook Pro being taken apart.  They even have this Hitachi 500GB for less.

Plus consult the iFixIt guide for you Macbook Pro to get page & picture instructions.


----------



## Moptop (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah, I've seen that drive, although, its even bigger. I read a thing about a person who did get theirs in a 15" Macbook Pro, they just removed the drive mount rails and foam taped it into place.

Aside from the size issue, would the drive I posted be compatible?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 7, 2008)

It should work, yes.

You can always check XLR8 Your Mac's drive compatibility database to see if others have said anything about using that drive in a particular Mac model:

http://forums.xlr8yourmac.com/drivedb/search.drivedb.lasso


----------

